# Cancel-MD (Columbia)-rats for adoption, urgent, lovely boys and girls



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*This post is canceled. A solution to the problem has been found. Thank you!*
Hi, I am posting this for Young:

"My name is Young and I live in Columbia, MD, 21045. I have two white female and three white male rats (about 11 months old). They have been raised by me since July 29, 2009 and I do not know their exact birthdays. Due to my extreme busy schedules in the coming days, I would like to find a new home for my lovely rats. They have been on a diet which I created to increase their longevity. I will provide all the necessary things (cages, food, etc…) to those who will adopt my rats. Do you know someone who may be able to adopt my beautiful and friendly rats within the next three days? I have only a few days otherwise……. Thank you so much for understanding my situation!" Young's email: [email protected]

If you can help or make a suggestion, please reply to this message or email Young directly (email above). Thank you! The rat owner will see your reply faster by direct email.


----------

